# MINNESOTA ANTIQUE & CLASSIC BICYCLE CLUB 22nd. ANNUAL SHOW and SWAP MEET



## Hollywood Bicycle (May 23, 2013)

The 22nd. annual Minnesota Antique & Classic Bicycle Club's show and swap meet will again be held at Penn Cycle, 3916 West Old Shakopee Road, Bloomington, Minnesota on Sunday June 9, 2013. Bring your best antique or classic bicycle to show or participate in the swap meet. No advance registration needed. Hours are from 8 AM to 2 PM. Admission is $2. Swap space is $15. For more information call Jon at 612-597-6753 or Gary at 612-202-2900. Visit Minneapolis Antique & Classic Bicycle Club on Facebook.


----------



## Nickinator (May 23, 2013)

always a great show and I'll be there.

Nick.


----------



## airflo11 (May 24, 2013)

First time going for me. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## RustyK (May 24, 2013)

I'll be there, wouldn't miss it!


----------



## PJ311foo (May 27, 2013)

3rd time going. Hope to find a cool bike this time!


----------



## Gordon (May 28, 2013)

*swap*

I'd love to be there, I have a lot of bikes and parts, but I would have to leave Ottertail at 4 am to get there and be setup by 8 and I just don't think I'm up for it.

UPDATE: I must be crazy, but have decided to be there. I wonder how much coffee it will take to keep me awake?


----------



## Nickinator (May 28, 2013)

its worth it, 



Gordon said:


> I'd love to be there, I have a lot of bikes and parts, but I would have to leave Ottertail at 4 am to get there and be setup by 8 and I just don't think I'm up for it.


----------



## Hollywood Bicycle (Jun 4, 2013)

*The swap meet is this coming Sunday*

In the original post I forgot to mention that vendor set up is at 7:00

MINNESOTA ANTIQUE & CLASSIC BICYCLE CLUB
22nd. ANNUAL SHOW and SWAP MEET
SUNDAY JUNE 9, 2013

PENN CYCLE - BLOOMINGTON
Valley West Shopping Center
3916 West Old Shakopee Road
Bloomington, Minnesota

The Minnesota Antique & Classic Bicycle Club's 22nd. annual show and swap meet will be held at Penn Cycle in Bloomington on Sunday June 9, 2013. Address is Valley West Shopping Center, 3916 West Old Shakopee Road. With Penn Cycle's help, this promises to be a great outdoor vintage bike event. Bring your best antique and classic bikes to the show. Have parts or bikes to sell? Need missing bicycle parts? Participate in the swap meet and bike corral (bike corral is for one bicycle for sale). There's plenty of room so no advance registration is required. Penn Cycle will be open for a short time during the later hours of the show for your convenience in obtaining new bike parts and supplies.

HOURS:
Vendor Setup 7 am
Open to the Public 8 am - 2 pm
Admission $2 Swap Space $15 Bike Corral $2


MORE INFORMATION:

Minneapolis Antique & Classic Bicycle Club on Facebook

Jon 612-597-6753 Evan 763-477-6959 Gary 612-202-2900


----------



## LEZGO Cycling (Jul 5, 2013)

PJ311foo said:


> 3rd time going. Hope to find a cool bike this time!




I just joined this site, wish I would have found it sooner and had been at the show last month. However if your still looking for the rod brake Raleigh, I have a pair of Raleigh DL1 rod brake bikes, mens and womens...let me know 
Gus


----------

